# Risk Of Death From Various Tobacco And Nicotine Products



## Derick (16/2/14)

http://ecigindustry.wordpress.com/2...h-from-various-tobacco-and-nicotine-products/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/2/14)

Got sent this link today. Pet owners beware 

http://m.news24.com/parent24/Toddle...amilys-e-cigarette-poisoning-tragedy-20140218


----------



## Derick (19/2/14)

Cats are sensitive to PG - it can trigger a form of anemia
http://www.lyondellbasell.com/techlit/techlit/2275.pdf

So you don't need nic to kill your cat, just some toothpaste


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)

My husky has a liking for topQ eliquids.... shes chewed a couple of bottles shes still fine though but I think we're just lucky have to be very careful that is locked away safety

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (20/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> My husky has a liking for topQ eliquids.... shes chewed a couple of bottles shes still fine though but I think we're just lucky have to be very careful that is locked away safety
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


 Dogfood has PG in it - so only the nic would be a risk there - so if the dog starts hanging around you while you vape, he might be addicted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

